# I Got my first JOB!!!!!!



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Hiya just wanted to say that i got a job. Its at this upscale store where i will be wrapping gifts for the customers. So I'll be standing there and they will be coming up to me. So in part I'm nervous nervous but I want the experience. Its a seasonal job so the job wont last long but its fine with me. This will be my first paying job ever!!!!!

So YAY!!!!! :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Good for you! :yay I've only just started working myself, it's been really tough so far but I'm sticking with it. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

Thats great. Congrats :yay :clap :banana ...Have fun spending your first salary :yay


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds interesting, and should provide plenty of christmas shopping ideas.  Beats starting off by counting the number of nails in Lowe's (inventory work for a summer) like I did.


----------



## NÃ¶liena (Oct 1, 2005)

congratulations!!! that sounds like it would be a fun job too, and a lot of people will probably only hang out there to ask you to wrap it, then go do more shopping instead of waiting right at the counter until you're done.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

:boogie :clap :boogie this calls for an animation celebration :clap :boogie :clap 

Congratulations! :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShyLight,
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... start=3618

Just to let you know, I declared it in the Just For Fun section at 12:10 this morning! 

Congratulations :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

gratz!!! :yay :clap


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

:group Hey Thanks everyone for ur nice comments


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Congrats!! 
Just curious, did they ask why you haven't had a job before during the interview? Because i'm trying to get a job with no experience too, and I'm pretty nervous about explaining why if they ask about it.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Congrats.~


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

congrats  :yay This is a huge step :banana


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

emptybottle said:


> Congrats!!
> Just curious, did they ask why you haven't had a job before during the interview? Because i'm trying to get a job with no experience too, and I'm pretty nervous about explaining why if they ask about it.


Well she asked me if i had experienceI told her about my dad's work where I helped but I didn't get paid. I told her what I did like cusotmer service and merchandise stocking. So i told her it was a family business. And she was like good and ok.  A lot of peopel tell me that work experience doesn't mean only a paid job but it could also be volunteer work.
I was thinking of applying later next year for la library postion where u shelve books. This lady told me u don't need great experience and its good job for students. So keep me up to date emptybottle in ur job hunting Good Luck!

Okay tommorow I'm going to the job place and they are goign to give me a tour and fill out papers. Lets hope things are good. 

Thanks again everyone for ur support. :group U guys and girls Rock! I'll keep eveyone posted on how things go for me. I'll try to stay positive as much as possible


----------



## WriteOn (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations!!! My mother used to wrap gifts for JcPenny years and years ago. I make her wrap all my Christmas gifts because she is so good at it.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Congratulations, shylight! I'm so happy for you! Keep it up and let us know how things go.

Peace to you,
Marcus


----------

